# all lights work, accept headlights



## kd0 (Mar 7, 2012)

today i climbed in my Z (1985 300zx turbo) and noticed my headlights wont turn on, they motors work great, both of them come up, but no high beams and no low beams, and i just recently replaced one of the headlights, they couldnt both be out at the same time could they? the bulbs i mean? 

I checked the fuses for both of them, they are good, i even replaced one just for the fun of it but nothing, all other lights work (turn signals, dash, brake) also when i turn the headlight switch on, i get a "head lamp" warning light on the dash. 

whats the next step to take at this point?


----------



## kd0 (Mar 7, 2012)

ok well i just checked the fusible links, and one of the brown wired ones is melted, one of the wires is, so the actual plastic coating around the wire has a small hole in it with black burn like material on it, its very small, but the wire inside is gone, when you open the hole up to look in at the wire, its like not even in there, theres a whole section missing.. i wonder if that could be causing the problem?


----------



## kd0 (Mar 7, 2012)

i wonder if it has somethin to do with me re-wiring up the after market cd player (previous owner did a horrible job on it, only 1 speaker was working) and i forgot to disconnect the battery and got a few sparks .. i wonder if that would of melted the headlight one.. it is indeed, the brown one for the headlight circuit.. i wonder how i replace this now, the haynes manual doesnt say how to replace it


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can purchase the fusible link through your local Nissan dealer.


----------



## kd0 (Mar 7, 2012)

the specific one or just the main one? what im wondering is, i picked up some new fusible link wire, same guage, just how do i remove the old wires out of the box? do i need to take the whole box out and do surgery on it or , i can remove the plug itself, but the white plastic part seems to be all one unit in the box, do i need to take the whole fusible link box out and replace it that way? or will nissan sell me a new plug w/ wires? or whats the procedure to do this cause my service manual nor my haynes manual describe what to do step by step, im a bit of a noob sorry but i like to know what im diving into before i attack the problem hehe, thanks though for all help and suggestions guys.

im not even sure how to remove the wires from out of the little plastic plugs, the fusible link i need to replace is one with 2 brown wires, one of the wires leading to the headlamp circuit is fried, i need to replace that wire by sticking a new one in the plug right?


----------



## kd0 (Mar 7, 2012)

heres a picture of kinda what it looks like, how do i get the wires out of the plug and the wires out of the white plug pointed out in red?

although this is not an exact image of what mine looks like, im just using this one as an example, mine has more plugs and wires then this.


----------



## syed2007 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ok, I can accept the headlights


----------



## kd0 (Mar 7, 2012)

hah, i fixed this problem long ago


----------

